# router url filtering configuration



## daniel goodson (Mar 11, 2012)

when i try to open some web sites i get this message
attempt to accept pages blocked by url filter control
you have tried to access website that is not allowed by url filtering control
to access the website login the router and change the url filter configuration under the firewall.

how do i do this and keep it from happening again?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Is this a home router or work/school router? If it's a home router you'd need access to the administration console.

If it's home or school we can't help with that. You'd have to talk to your IT dept.


----------



## daniel goodson (Mar 11, 2012)

this is a home router


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Accessing the configuration for the router is typically done by entering the IP address into a web browser. From there you'll need the administrator login and password. Most routers have a default IP of 192.168.1.1, 192.168.0.1 or something similar. You can find that information on the companies website or by checking the default gateway from your PC.

You can see that information by going to a command prompt and typing: ipconfig /all


----------

